# Fazit



## karsten. (18. Dez. 2007)

Hallo

es wird Zeit ... weiterzuziehen
daher ein kleines Fazit


mein Teich


was hat er uns für Freude gemacht !  
wenn ich wieder mal einen bauen sollte ......

viel würde ich nicht anders machen .... 

vielleicht so   
ich würde ein möglichst großes exakt rechteckiges Loch graben ,
annähernd senkrechte , betonarmierte Wände 
einen flach ansteigenden Grund von ca 3 m auf 0 , 
mit einer mächtigen Substratauflage

es gäbe 4 klare Falten in der Folie die gut zu verbergen wären

diese strenge Form würde ich  durch überbaute Ufer wieder auflösen 

statt Brücke einen Steg oder ein großes Deck bauen...

vielleicht eine Insel auf die Folie stellen


alles irgendwie Japanisch anmutend

die Unterwasserpflanzen und unterschiedlich farbigen Bodengrund würde ich klarer strukturieren



die Kombination Skimmer ,Spaltsieb ,Absetzkammern ,bepflanzter Bodenfilter war für mich immer ausreichend 

auch der Besatz mit Goldfischen , Krebsen und einer (bestandsregelnden) __ Plötze im Asyl
war  ok.


heute weiß ich 

meine Begeisterung für den Teich können viele Menschen nicht teilen,  

z.B. mein Makler sieht im Teich eher eine Belastung für seinen Job .
Originalton zu Kunden :
schauen sie hier den Nachbargarten : so * könnte es aussehen wenn der Teich zurückgebaut wird

*_Grasfläche , mittig gerader Plattenweg , umlaufend 30cm Stiefmütterchenbeet  
( fehlt nur noch eine Tafel ........
und man könnte den Opfern der Weltkriege gedenken ...)
_


so unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein  



heute :

es liegen zwei Blätter auf dem Grund und 

.....ich gehe weiter .... 


mfG





:weihn5 :


----------



## Conny (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo Karsten.,

nicht nur Dir hat Dein Teich viel Freude gemacht   Auch uns allen hier  
Geschmäcker sind Gott sei Dank verschieden und Du könntest doch gar nicht in einem sterilen Garten mit rechteckigem Rasen leben


----------



## katja (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo es wird Zeit ... weiterzuziehen




hallo karsten,

das bedeutet, ihr zieht um? 

ja gibts dann da einen neuen teich nach deinen vorstellungen?


----------



## Dr.J (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Ein wenig wehmütig ist mir auch, zumal ich den jetzigen Teich nur von Bildern kenne. 

aber ich freue mich auf den Neuen.


----------



## karsten. (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo karsten,
> 
> ..........
> 
> ja gibts dann da einen neuen teich nach deinen vorstellungen?




 

in absehbarer Zeit sicher nicht

vielleicht , wenn unser Enkel groß ist  

mfG


----------



## jochen (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo Karsten,

Bei meinen Teichbau, habe ich mir viel von deinen hier eingestellten Teichbildern und Gestaldungsmöglichkeiten angeschaut, einige Ideen umgesetzt, und bin eigentlich zufrieden mit den erbauten.

Ich hoffe du wirst irgendwann mal die Zeit finden, einen wie von dir beschriebenen Teich zu bauen.

Ich wünsche Dir und deinen Lieben viel Glück im neuen Heim,

und deinen Makler viel Spaß beim Rasenmähen.


----------



## Martin a. B. (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Hi Karsten

Du schreibst:

ich würde ein möglichst großes exakt rechteckiges Loch graben ,
senkrechte betonarmierte Wände 
einen flach ansteigenden Grund von ca 3 m auf 0 , 
mit einer mächtigen Substratauflage

Was ist der Vorteil daran? 

Betonieren, viel Geld, viel Arbeit? 
um es dann nach nicht mehr zu sehen?

  fragt sich

Martin


----------



## jochen (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Hi Martin,

bin zwar nicht Karsten, 
meine Antwort wäre,

durch diese Anlage, bekommt man von der Grundfläche her durch die steilen Wände am meißten Volumen für den Teich, 
was bekanntlich viele Vorteile bringt.

Das Ufer wird überhängend gebaut,
Karsten hat einige detaillierte Skizzen hier eingestellt,

dadurch bekommen die Tiere im Teich jede Menge Unterstände,
wie zum Beispiel in der Natur unterspülte Ufer,
welche die Fische lieben.

Diese Ufergestaldung sieht dann absolut natürlich aus, und bringt wie schon beschrieben viel Volumen.

Viel Geld...viel Arbeit...einige zufriedene Fische... 

aber wie schon oben geschrieben ist nur meine Version,

wer weiß schon, was karsten wieder vor hat....


----------



## karsten. (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

 
ich möchte mich meinem geschätztem Vorreder anschließen ....


und 
bemerken

mit betonarmiert meine ich ,
auf die gewachsene Erde , eine Armierungsmatte befestigt
und mit Spritzbeton eine Art dicken Putz erstellt 
das reicht um in Verbindung mit dem Erdreich und dem Wasserdruck eine stabilen Rand zu erzielen . 

Als Abschluss kann oben ein Ringanker  den Rand zusätzlichen Halt geben. 


Gott sie Dank haben wir hier einen riesigen Fundus  

schau mal hier 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1314/page-3/?q=b%F6schungswinkel

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2094/page-2/?q=spritzbeton


mfG


----------



## Martin a. B. (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Tschuldigung, aber ich versteh's noch immer nicht.

Meinst du VIER betonierte, senkrechte, orthogonale Wände bis zu einer Höhe von -3 m, die dann nach außen flach auslaufen auf +- om. (ähnlich einem Schwimmteich?) dann wäre er aber verdammt tief!
ODER
hat die "Grube" nur ZWEI senkrechte, gegenüberliegende betonierte Wände und der Boden dazwischen steigt von -3m lflach auf +-0 m? (so dass man theoretisch mit nem Auto von der einen Seite rein und an der anderen Seite raus fahren kann!?)
Aber wo liegt dann das viele Substrat?

Oder meinst du einfach ein Art ganz flach abgeböschte "Baugrube" mit bewehrtem Spritzbeton gesichert? Nur wo bleiben dann deine senkrechten Wände?

Will wirklich nicht nerven. Nur passsen meine jetzigen Vorstellung von deinen Plänen überhaupt nicht zu deinem jetzigen Teich, den ich wegen seiner gelungenen Natürlichkeit schon immer sehr bewunderte.

gruß

Martin


----------



## Conny (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo Karsten.,

eigentlich ist ein Karsten. ohne Teich unvorstellbar   . Aber erstens gehst Du und Dein Wissen uns ja nicht verloren  und dann hat es ja wie alles im Leben 2 Seiten: für Paul Leopold ist es besser  und zweitens ist Vorfreude ja die schönste Freude! Bald ist er groß und hilft seinem Opa beim graben, wenn er nicht mehr so richtig selber kann

  :smoki


----------



## karsten. (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo Martin   

Du nervst nicht !

im Prinzip so
 

nur , dass der Wasserkörper mit Bepflanzung und Einbauten dann nicht mehr auszumachen sein sollte.

und .....

ich meinte ein wirklich großes Loch   


aber wie oben gesagt , bis dahin ......


mfG


----------



## Joachim (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

@Karsten
Wenn ich die Sprüche deines Verkäufers höre bekomm ichs  en denn das klingt wie bei meinem Auto damals - "Sie haben da ein sehr individuelles Auto" sollte heisen, Preis runter und dann doch schnell und teuer verkaufen ... 

Aber dir viel Glück und gutes gelingen bei deinem künftigen Projekt!


----------



## Elfriede (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo karsten,

Mein Beton-Schwimmteich war angelegt wie auf Deiner Skizze, mit drei Steilwänden und einer auf Null auslaufenden Uferseite, allerdings nur von 2,20m Ausgangstiefe. Bei einem Neubau würde ich auch auf mindestens 3m gehen.

Bei mir im Süden hat sich der flache Auslauf allerdings nicht bewährt, die Wassererwärmung in diesem Bereich war mit 37-38° einfach zu hoch, weshalb ich die Uferzone mit einer erhöhten Mauer abtrennte und ein eigenes Becken daraus machte. Ich denke aber, dass meine Erfahrung für einen nördlichen Teich keine Relevanz hat.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## rainthanner (19. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Eieiei, 

der schöner Teich.  



War immer mein Lieblingsteich unter den Gartenteichen. 
Echt schade drum. 

Naja - soll er künftig Gras mähen.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Martin a. B. (19. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Danke Karsten  

Jetzt hab ich's auch kapiert.

Dann kann ich nur sagen: "Auf! zu neuen Ufern!" 

gruß

Martin


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

...Schade drum...aber es gibt ja auch sehr nette Rasenforen.....


----------



## stellidaura (20. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo Karsten,

schade um den schönen Teich. Hab mir die Bilder immer wieder bewundernd angeschaut.

Viele Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo

ich glaube Entwarnung geben zu können .
Scheinbar hat sich ein vernünftiger Mensch gefunden , der den "Wert"
eines solchen Biotop´s zu schätzen weiß.
Jetzt muss ich Ihm nur noch schohnend verklickern , 
dass damit auch die verantwortungsvolle *Moderation* hier im Forum verbunden ist !   


am neuem Standort ist trotz gegenteiliger Aussagegen von mir
ein erstes Wasserbauprojekt in Arbeit  

eine nicht mehr benötigte gemauerte (defekte) Zisterne wird zu einem formalen Schilfbeet  

schönes WE


----------



## rainthanner (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo Karsten, 

heißt das nun, dass einer meiner Lieblingsgartenteiche bestehen bleibt? 


Freut mich absolut. 



 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Servus Karsten

   

Ich freue mich für dich und den neuen Besitzer  

Hast ihn gleich auch zum Forumsmitglied verpflichtet, daß wir deinen "Alten" Teich auch zukünftig sehen werden


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

gelaufen ist es wenn es gelaufen ist.....  

bis jetzt sind es nur Willensbekundungen

aber ich denke ,
es sieht gut aus für meinen zukünftigen Ex-Teich


----------



## Dodi (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Moin Karsten!

Das würde mich ja freuen, wenn Dein Teich erhalten bleibt. 

Ich drück' die Daumen, dass alles so klappt!


----------



## Dr.J (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo Karsten,

wäre doch ne gute Idee, wenn sich der neue Besitzer hier anmelden würde, oder?


----------



## Conny (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo karsten.,

wir drücken Dir anscheinend alle die Daumen


----------



## ösiwilli (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Servus Karsten,

dass gerade Du mit Deiner naturbezogenen Philosophie - die mir, seit ich in diesem Forum herumkrebse - immer ein Vorbild war, auf Deinen Teich verzichten musst, stimmt mich ganz einfach traurig.

Freudig stimmt mich, dass Du mit Deiner Lebenseinstellung - und den Enkeln im Hintergrund - ganz sicher bald wieder etwas Neues schaffen wirst.

Lass es uns wissen und viel Glück weiterhin für Dich und Deine Familie!

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der schon wieder etwas schwülstig geworden ist dafür kommts von Herzen


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo

das ist der "neue" Teich von skywalker100

 ] 


viel Spass


----------



## rainthanner (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> das ist der "neue" Teich von skywalker100
> 
> viel Spass


 

den wird er/sie sicher haben.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo Karsten,

mir tut das richtig weh.......... 
Auch wenn ich ihn nur 1x live gesehen habe. 

Ich hoffe, der neue Besitzer hat wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß am/mit dem Teich und evtl. auch mit uns. 
Vielleicht kannst Du so ab und an noch einen Blick auf Dein Ex-Kleinod werfen. 

An "skywalker100" sag ich dann an dieser Stelle mal ganz herzlich "Willkommen" bei uns und als Teichianer...... 
Du hast einen der schönsten Teiche (nach meinem Geschmack) des Forums erworben.


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

 


schönen Tag


----------



## Petra (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Guten Morgen Karsten

Ich kann das erste Bild nicht öffnen.
Es kommt immer dieses Ungültige Angabe: Anhang


----------



## Dodi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Moin!

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein :willkommen an Skywalker!

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es überhaupt jemanden gibt, der diesen schönen Teich nicht auf dem Grundstück belassen hätte. 

@ Karsten:
Scheiden tut weh...


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*



			
				Petra schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Karsten
> 
> Ich kann das erste Bild nicht öffnen.
> Es kommt immer dieses Ungültige Angabe: Anhang



Hallo
ich hab es gedreht (geändert)
jetzt musst Du Cache und Cookis löschen sonst will der Rechner das "alte" Bild aufrufen
(glaub ich) 

tschuldigung ! 


mfG


----------



## karsten. (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

so das war´s

1 2 3 vorbei !    

das sind effektiv die letzten Bilder von meinem Teich

das Wasser ist glockenklar
die Krebse , __ Frösche und __ Schnecken konnte ich Herrn B. seinem Sohn noch kurz zeigen
die __ Iris stehen kurz vor der Blüte
gerade tauchen die Krebsscheren auf.......


ich wünsche Herrn B. die Zeit und Muse für die paar täglichen Handgriffe
um den unglaublichen Gegenwert zu geniessen den man mit so einem kleinem Teich haben kann. ........

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

mfG


----------



## Conny (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Ohne Worte


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo Karsten.



Dusty sieht aus, als wüßte er, was die Stunde geschlagen hat.....

Viel Glück und Zufriedenheit im neuen Heim!


Liebe Grüße auch an Angela,

Annett


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Och Mensch (Karsten),

da wird einem ja ganz anders ums Herz.

Ich wünsche dir und deiner Family auch alles gute im neuen Heim

... und das ihr bald wieder zu so einem herrlichen Teich, mindestens so schön wie dem alten kommt.


----------



## jochen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Hi karsten

Ich wünsche Herrn B. viel Freude mit diesen wunderschönen Teich,

und es würde mich wirklich freuen, das du die Kraft und vor allen die Zeit finden würdest, dir selbst und deiner Familie wieder so eine Oase zu bauen.


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

hallo karsten,

echt schade, aber der nächste teich wird bestimmt noch schöner  




etwas (teich)wasser braucht der mensch


----------



## juergen-b (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

hy karsten,

schaaaaddddeee ............ !!!!!

ich hoffe du bleibst dem forum erhalten - denn die lücke wäre sehr groß !!!

.......... und das mit dem wasser an anderer stelle braucht nur einwenig zeit - aber wird schon - ich bin sicher


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

hallo karsten

ich habe viel von dir hier im forum gelernt und eine menge anregungen bekommen.dafür danke!
auch ich habe enkel, die auch teilweise bei mir groß geworden sind. die schönsten stunden haben wir zusammen am teich verbracht, __ libellen und __ frösche, fische und __ molche beobachtet.
enkel und teich passen zusammen, wenn man die zeit hat, ständig   den *zwerg* im auge zu haben.
du hast ( hattest) so einen wunderschönen teich und ich glaube, du wirst auch wieder einen bekommen...wann immer.
einstweilen alles gute dir und es wäre schön, wen du im forum weiterhin deine erfahrungen einbringen würdest.
liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## rut49 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo, Karsten,
das muß mächtig wehtun! Du hattest das richtige Händchen für Tiere und Pflanzen und warst immer mit Lust und Laune am werkeln, sonst wäre es nicht so schöööön an deinem Teich gewesen.
Der "Kleine" wird dich für einiges entschädigen, und irgendwann sitzt ihr bestimmt gemeinsam am "neuen" Teich.
Bitte bleib dem Forum treu, wir konnten doch immer soviel von dir lernen!
mfG Regina


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Servus Karsten

Auch deine letzten Bilder vom Teich sind wieder einmal eine Augenweide für alle Natur-Teichliebhaber  . Ich werde sie sehr vermissen, Danke  Karsten.

Ich bin mir sicher, die Teich-Abstinenz wird nicht lange anhalten  . Du grübelst bestimmt schon über einen "Kindersicheren" Teich nach und ich bin mir sicher du findest auch bald eine Lösung des Problems  .

Was mir so durch den Kopf geht, ein Miniteich (Badewanne > ala Eugen), daß wäre doch auch für dich eine Herausforderung  .
Auch ich bin gerade, wegen der Zeitüberbrückung bis zum "Großen"-Naturteich, damit beschäftigt mir einen solchen anzulegen.


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Aber ich hab da mal noch ne Frage ...

Da du ja zur Zeit Teichlos bist, brauchst du noch den

*Obelix 59*

Oder könnte ich mir den bei bedarf mal ausborgen?


----------



## inge50 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

Hallo Karsten,

viel Glück im neuen Heim, wünsche dir und deiner Familie alles Gute. 

Dein Teich und deine Fotos waren immer sehr schön. 

Ich werde sie vermissen.  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fazit*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> in absehbarer Zeit sicher nicht
> 
> vielleicht , wenn unser Enkel groß ist
> 
> ...




ein bisschen größer ist er ja schon ................. 
   



und klaut mit seinem Vater schon meine Kirschen    
   


mfG


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fazit*

na das ist ja schon ein richtig großes kerlchen 

und der würde gaaaaaaanz sicher gern mit dem opa erst einen teich bauen und dann die tiere daran beobachten..... 


 

gruß ulla


----------



## karsten. (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fazit*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> liebe grüße
> ulla
> 
> wie siehts denn teichmäßig bei dir aus??




nix  ,  null , zero 


und 


gar kein Problem ! 

alles hat seine Zeit   :smoki 

aber 


Danke der Nachfrage !  

man muss einfach Prioritäten setzen


----------



## Susanne (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fazit*

Hi Karsten,

das hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht gewußt und ich bin sprachlos. Dein Teich in meinem Garten, das wäre mein absoluter Traum, vielleicht sollte ich doch mehr Zeit für die Planung investieren. Warum hast Du eigentlich nicht im Forum inseriert, dass Du verkaufen möchtest? Wer weiß, für den Teich wäre ich vielleicht sogar aus dem Schwabenländle weggezogen 

Weiß man eigentlich, was Herr B. mit dem Teich gemacht hat? Hat er ihn etwas erhalten können oder ist er total verkommen?

Es will mir immer noch nicht in Kopf, dass mein Traumteich nicht mehr in Deiner Pflege ist ... Da fällt mir ein, ich suche noch einen Teichpaten für meinen 2. Teichbau, StefanS ist ja leider nicht mehr im Forum. Kennst Du zufällig jemand, der Erfahrung mit der Anlage von tollen Gartenteichen in Reihenhausgärten hat 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## karsten. (10. Sep. 2014)

Moin

meinen EX-Teich gibts es scheinbar noch 

 

 





denn er ist wieder "auf dem Markt"  







mfG


----------



## Susanne (19. Sep. 2014)

Und sogar zur Miete ... welch Traum für alle, die dort in der Gegend wohnen ... Traumteich mit Haus zu mieten - klasse wo gibt's sowas heutzutage noch ...


----------

